# What do you think of Ronnie in this vid?



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2010)

YouTube Video











More Ronnie Coleman @ *Fabodylous | Asia's Top Bodybuilding and Fitness Blog*

Ronnie at the seminar:







Ronnie back in the day:


----------



## superted (Aug 22, 2010)

Big Boy

bet he eats his greens


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 22, 2010)

the use of SEO's is completely visible....especially in his lats.....i'm really a fan of the 1980's and early 90's physiques.....classic lines good size and deeps cuts......we lost that along the way


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2010)

why keep that size after you are done competing? he must not feel he has any other way of supporting himself. which is very sad considering he was a cop for a portion of his competition career.  I'm not of fan of what i saw there. the guy has difficulty taking off his shirt. does't look good at all


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2010)

^He's not competing but he's still doing guest posing and seminars. And everyone at that size has difficulty taking their shirt off.

Plus did you see the rumor that he might pull a surprise participation in the 2010 O?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^He's not competing but he's still doing guest posing and seminars. And everyone at that size has difficulty taking their shirt off.
> 
> Plus did you see the rumor that he might pull a surprise participation in the 2010 O?



thats my point. if its for the 2010 O then good for him. but realistically once you are done competing let the weight come off. let your body recover from the damage. He is guest posing and doing seminars? must mean he doesn't feel he can support himself any other way.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2010)

^What's the issue with that, though? If he's making thousands for an hour or two-hour engagement (guest posing) plus hundreds if not thousands more for hawking autographed products (books, DVDs, photos) then why would he want to drop down to 210 lbs.?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2010)

damage to ones body doesn't seem worth it to me to sell a few dvd's.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, but he's already spent years lifting incredible amounts of weight, set after set, workout after workout. He's just not done yet.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Yeah, but he's already spent years lifting incredible amounts of weight, set after set, workout after workout. He's just not done yet.



his accomplishments are commendable. he was a great champion. it is just another instance of an athlete unable to move on with dignity.


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

i agree with irish, there all bloated monsters, give me franco columbo anytime, dam wat a bber he was. he won the o in 76 and 81 i think, curt u know alot about this stuff am i correct or no?


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 23, 2010)

So what if it's the best way he can make a living? 
How is it bad that he isn't done lifting and still wants be huge? 
See the smile on his face? He looks pretty happy to me, and what's wrong with that?


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 23, 2010)

Ronnie's probably not even on anything or even hardly working out.  He is a freak.  You guys just don't get Ronnie.  He won the Texas title before he touch anything harder than a well done porter house steak.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 23, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Ronnie's probably not even on anything or even hardly working out.  He is a freak.  You guys just don't get Ronnie.  He won the Texas title before he touch anything harder than a well done porter house steak.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 23, 2010)

unclem said:


> i agree with irish, there all bloated monsters, give me franco columbo anytime, dam wat a bber he was. he won the o in 76 and 81 i think, curt u know alot about this stuff am i correct or no?



I agree 100%. The old days of symetry and definition have gone by the wayside. I'll take the vacuum pose over the hgh gut anytime. I actually prefer the 202 class because it's closer to the 70's and 80's physiques.

I prefer the old school bb'ers like Franco, Arnold and my favorite was Labrada. His symetry is legendary. A small guy who could compete with guys way bigger than him and give them a run for their money because his physique flowed. Same with Gaspari.

Thanks, I'll step off of the soap box now


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^What's the issue with that, though? If he's making thousands for an hour or two-hour engagement (guest posing) plus hundreds if not thousands more for hawking autographed products (books, DVDs, photos) then why would he want to drop down to 210 lbs.?



Agreed. Ex Oklahoma coach Barry Switzer once said, "Bud Wilkinson created the monster, now it's my job to feed it". Coleman has created his monster (image/fame/history). Now he has to feed it the best way he knows how. What's wrong with that? I'm sure he's smart enough to know it won't last forever. Tell me which is safer for a cop, weighing a ripped 300 lbs or facing drug dealers and gangs daily who have more firepower than a platoon? 
   If he still enjoys it even better. We should all be blessed to have a career we enjoy. Besides, do you think Ronnie Coleman gives two shits about how any of us maintain our lifestyles?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

unclem said:


> i agree with irish, there all bloated monsters, give me franco columbo anytime, dam wat a bber he was. *he won the o in 76 and 81* i think, curt u know alot about this stuff am i correct or no?



Correct. 








Glycomann said:


> Ronnie's probably not even on anything or even hardly working out.  He is a freak.  You guys just don't get Ronnie.  He won the Texas title before he touch anything harder than a well done porter house steak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't doubt Glycomann's comment, bio-chem. At least the freak portion.



chesty4 said:


> Agreed. Ex Oklahoma coach Barry Switzer once said, "Bud Wilkinson created the monster, now it's my job to feed it". Coleman has created his monster (image/fame/history). Now he has to feed it the best way he knows how. What's wrong with that? I'm sure he's smart enough to know it won't last forever. *Tell me which is safer for a cop, weighing a ripped 300 lbs or facing drug dealers and gangs daily who have more firepower than a platoon? *
> If he still enjoys it even better. *We should all be blessed to have a career we enjoy. *Besides, do you think Ronnie Coleman gives two shits about how any of us maintain our lifestyles?



ALL of that, but I especially liked the boldfaced bits.


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

Lat spread is fantastic.  I think he looks great.  Good for him!


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 24, 2010)

Amazing what a bit of whey protein can do to a man......


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I don't doubt Glycomann's comment, bio-chem. At least the freak portion.



Ronnie is a freak I agree. the idea that a guy can step on stage without ever lifting a weight in his life and win a title like that seems a bit over the top for me.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> why keep that size after you are done competing? he must not feel he has any other way of supporting himself. which is very sad considering he was a cop for a portion of his competition career.  I'm not of fan of what i saw there. the guy has difficulty taking off his shirt. does't look good at all



Ronnie's one of the wealthiest pro bodybuilders, he is still making a lot of money from the industry without competing, and don't forget he has a bachelor's degree in accounting, so he's not stupid.


----------



## LAM (Aug 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> his accomplishments are commendable. he was a great champion. it is just another instance of an athlete unable to move on with dignity.



bodybuilders are basically self-employed and it's very had to go from being self-employed to working for somebody else along with a pay cut of several hundred thousand dollars a year.  Ronnie is sticking with what makes him the most amount of money and you can't blame him for that but the health issues of years of AAS abuse is another subject.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2010)

Prince said:


> Ronnie's one of the wealthiest pro bodybuilders, he is still making a lot of money from the industry without competing, and don't forget he has a bachelor's degree in accounting, so he's not stupid.



what im saying is there are physical trade off's for walking around that heavy and after competing is over I think the guy could let his body recover a bit from the stress his body has endured over the last 15 yrs. why put your body through that stress if not competing? 

he could be a hell of an ambassador for the sport. As he looks right now he appeals to only the hardcore bodybuilding fan. a very select niche. dropping to 225 and being in great shape I think he could be a great guy to go out and start educating the masses on things like bodybuilding/fitness/PED's. right now everyone has a stupid ass ignorant mentality about steroids being evil. he could help combat that collective social mentality


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2010)

LAM said:


> bodybuilders are basically self-employed and it's very had to go from being self-employed to working for somebody else along with a pay cut of several hundred thousand dollars a year.  Ronnie is sticking with what makes him the most amount of money and you can't blame him for that but the health issues of years of AAS abuse is another subject.



It's not that i blame ronnie for sticking with what makes him the most money. I don't. He worked for it, he deserves it. I guess i just prefer the john elway, barry sanders type of athletes that can walk away on top. the guys who don't make it about the money.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> what im saying is there are physical trade off's for walking around that heavy and after competing is over I think the guy could let his body recover a bit from the stress his body has endured over the last 15 yrs. why put your body through that stress if not competing?
> 
> he could be a hell of an ambassador for the sport. As he looks right now he appeals to only the hardcore bodybuilding fan. a very select niche. dropping to 225 and being in great shape I think he could be a great guy to go out and start educating the masses on things like bodybuilding/fitness/PED's. right now everyone has a stupid ass ignorant mentality about steroids being evil. he could help combat that collective social mentality



sure there is, just like anything but Ronnie himself will say he just loves bodybuilding, so if he cuts 10 years off his life with steroid use who cares, at least he spent his life doing what he loved and made a shit load of money doing it...I would think eventually he will shrink down a bit, but right now he has to maintain his physique due to contractual obligations.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> It's not that i blame ronnie for sticking with what makes him the most money. I don't. He worked for it, he deserves it. I guess i just prefer the john elway, barry sanders type of athletes that can walk away on top. the guys who don't make it about the money.



you don't know Ronnie very well if you think its just about money, he really loves the sport and wants to stay in it as long as he can.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2010)

Prince said:


> you don't know Ronnie very well if you think its just about money, he really loves the sport and wants to stay in it as long as he can.



I think money does play a large part in it. it may not be 'just about the money' his love of the sport im sure plays a large part of it, but as I've said i think guys need to learn to walk away better.

back to the original question of what do I think about ronnie in that video? I think he is trying to hold on too long, I don't find his gut aesthetically appealing and as a great champion i would like to see him transition into a spokesman that can appeal to a greater audience. but thats just me.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Prince said:


> sure there is, just like anything but Ronnie himself will say he just loves bodybuilding, so if he cuts 10 years off his life with steroid use who cares, at least he spent his life doing what he loved and made a shit load of money doing it...I would think eventually he will shrink down a bit, but right now he has to maintain his physique due to contractual obligations.



Guy's gotta make a living. I'm in agreement with that. But is it really worth 10 years off his life? I fully agree with living and be happy with what you're doing. I was a miserable fucking bastard for 10 years as a teacher. I feel 200 times better now that I own my gym and have the supplement line up and running.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2010)

Let me throw this out there. A _what if _scenario!

*Monica Brant left the IFBB *after 16 years of competing in that organization's contests.

_What if Ronnie followed suit?_

Paul Dillett's *WBBF *would get a huge boost if Ronnie started waving their flag instead of Weider's.





Sergio Oliva left the IFBB and competed in WABBA and WBBG contests successfully. Coleman might want to take note.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 24, 2010)

double edged sword. competition of organizations helps ensure that the athletes have options and are treated better. it also hurts the fans in that they might not be able to see their favorites in the same stage. Its one of the reasons im torn on wanting UFC to have real competition.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice forehead. Jeeeezus Christ in a tree this guy is friggin beast.


----------

